
A mathematical history of taffy pullers - colinprince
https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.00152
======
colinprince
slides:

[http://www.math.wisc.edu/~jeanluc/talks/clarkson2015.pdf](http://www.math.wisc.edu/~jeanluc/talks/clarkson2015.pdf)

paper:

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1608.00152v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1608.00152v1.pdf)

